# Where to buy in Houston?



## petie4555 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm looking to buy some darts in houston. I wanted to hear from some other houston froggers on where the best place to buy from is. 

I have been talking to the people at Pets a Plenty, they are located right outside of Tomball, I think they recently moved here, and they said they had a breeder is Galveston and could order them for me.

I also know there is S & S Exotic but I have heard they are not very good.

I would rather pick them up myself instead of ordering online.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a Texas social group to join....PM some of those nice Texans. Some members either have Houston in their location block or another close town.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/pdf-fans-texas.html


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

You may be able to find them for sale at Repticon July 31-Aug 1. Also Spectre66 has a large collection that he may have something you're interested in and he's in Houston. Send him a pm. S & S is alright but I personally would prefer to buy from an individual where you know the lineage and history behind the animal. S & S doesn't know anything about theres.


----------



## petie4555 (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks for the information

ya i really didn't want to buy from a pet store and would much rather buy from somebody who knows what is going on


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Cindy with Vivarium Concepts is in the Dallas area but frequents the shows.
Might want to e-mail her and see what she has available and what shows she is going to. If she has what you want she will bring it to the show.
Spectre66 (Leo) has quite a few frogs now.

-Beth


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Beth,

You're not a member of the Texas social group??


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

She thinks she's better than us.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I was looking for darts myself in Houston and will still wait to see what else I find at the repticon. What part of Houston do you live in? I'm in Spring Branch. 

Also, why isn't S&S good? I like them. Of course I haven't bought any frogs from them. Yes, they don't have background on their darts other than they got them from a friend from up north somewhere, forget where. So, no, I didn't buy any because of that. But other than that, they have a very clean place and they are very nice people.

I did purchase my first darts yesterday from a guy who is going to the army and is selling his small collection. I believe he has sold most, but you may want to contact him. He posted on the Texas Dart Frogs Yahoo Group the following for sale (I purchased the Leucs FYI):

>> Located in katy.
>>
>> 1.3 D. truncatus proven group $250obo
>> 1.1 D. azureus proven pair $150obo
>> 0.0.2 D. truncatus froglets $50each
>> 0.0.2 D. azureus froglets $40each
>> 1.0.2 D. leucomelas 2 chocolate, 1 normal. the known calling male 
>> is a chocolate. Unproven adult group. $175obo
>> 0.0.3 N. kaiseri "Iranian harlequin newts" 2years old CBB $120each
>> 1.0.3 P. sauvageii "Waxy Monkey tree frogs" 2years old CBB $60each
>> 2.1 A. moreletti "Black eyed tree frogs" LTC $240obo for the trio
>> 1.0.0 Rubber boa no scars on tail. LTC. $50.
>>
>> I need to get these animals sold soon. Thanks. Willing to deal on 
>> everything sold at once.


----------



## petie4555 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am located in the spring woodlands area.

I havent actually been to S&S so im not talking from experience, i have just heard things. I just bought some cultures and supplies for ff from joshs frogs. And i will begin constructing my vivarium this weekend.

Im going to repticon and hoping to buy a pair of leucs there and put them in a smaller tank until i feel good about my viv.

Is a substrate of peat moss, coco fiber and maybe some bark mixture from petsmart be decent for the plants?


----------



## SunSchein89 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've also heard some bad things about S&S. I heard they had a pretty bad mite problem not too long ago. Also, their tiger (I think it was a tiger) supposedly has some really bad foot problems from being on concrete for so long. You'll normally find better prices direct from a breeder, anyway, as they have to mark them up to help run the store and everything.

There is the Repticon show at the end of the month at the Pasadena convention center, as well as one coming up on October 31st somewhere in Houston for the NARBC show. The East Texas Herptelogical Society, which I'm a member of , is holding their show the last weekend of September at a hotel on the NW freeway as well (eths.org for more info). I saw a few darts at the show last time.

If you're looking for another good store, check out Pets-A-Plenty in Hockley. Very knowledgeable people with a nice variety of snakes, especially. He has a few frogs there (waxy monkey, RETF, pacmans, fire bellies to name a few) and I'm sure he can order in some darts if you requested them. Plus, if you have a few extra bucks, you can feed some of their animals. They have a caiman, a normal and albino monocle cobra, some gila monsters, and I think there's one other you can feed which is rather fun.


----------



## petie4555 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been to Pets a Plenty, but it was outside of Tomball. Not sure if they moved or just opened up another store. They were very nice and knowledgeable. They told me they could order from a breeder down in Galveston so that is always an option for me.

I would much rather buy direct from the breeder bc i feel better about the frogs and like you said it tends to be cheaper.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I really know nothing about S&S other than I've been there a few times just to look (i have bought crickets). And from what I have observed recently their place is spotless and doesn't smell like an animal even lives in there. I thought that was incredible how they can do that. But it may be also be because of the mite problem you mention that they are now working to keep things clean. I walked into the room where they keep their crickets to show them what size I wanted and I stuck my head right over the large cricket container and it smelt like nothing. I was surprised and kept asking him how they do that. Even after I've cleaned my cricket container it smells at least a little like crickets. 

I also went there twice and stood there for about an hour looking at their darts and trying to decide which ones I liked more before I got my own even though I knew I wouldn't be purchasing from S&S because I wanted adult frogs. Their prices for frogs are the same as any breeders prices from what I've noticed. ($20 baby CBB Red Eyes, $45 Auratus, $55 Leucs) Not trying to defend them, it was just an observation. I was so close to buying the bird poop baby frog for $20. All their tanks say captive bred. Whether or not they are, I couldn't tell you. I do like that it's closer to me to go and look at the frogs. And they usually have so many different kind. 

Again, not trying to defend them, but I liked that they keep their different species separate. Unlike Pets a Plenty. I've only been once to the hockley store and a few times to the Bellaire store once I discovered it (sad that it is now closed). When I went to the hockley store I hated that they had so many tanks with mixed species. Frogs with lizards in several tanks. The monkey frogs were with some lizards. The Dumpies were with lizards too. Both in 10 gallon tanks. I did not know what was up with that. Besides they had so many empty tanks everywhere. Why couldn't they be in their own container? Of course they were merging their stores at that time. They were bringing in the Highway 6 & Bellaire store animals into the Hockley store. I have to say Eric is as nice as can be. It is where I purchased my Red Eye Tree Frog, but I will say that he said the Milk frogs coming from the bellaire store would be joining the red eye tree frogs in the same tank (again 10 gallon). He says he knows people object to putting different species together but that he's done it for years and never had a problem. But it's probably because he sells out before it becomes a problem.

Sorry for the long e-mail, just trying to explain my first hand experience from these places. I have to say before I'm done that S&S has a vet that comes in once a month and he takes my fecals for my frogs for $10 a test without seeing the frog. This is a great price and I would take advantage of it! If you notify him before hand he will take the testing kit to the site, otherwise, he will have to take it in and contact you for the results. He even gave me free advice on how to treat my frog that I thought was behaving strangely. He gave me a small dropper that I can use to hand feed my frog baby meat food for protein in case she wasn't eating. 

Okay, that's about it. I'll wrap it up here. Hope to meet some of you guys at the repticon!


----------



## ubstrong (Jan 2, 2010)

I see an old message from a couple of years ago and want to see if you're into the Houston frogging community yet.? I'd like to buy and sell locally but have only 3 frogging friends in the area. I have leucs and Azureus to sell and need to see what's available to buy.


----------

